# Quail Loads



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The quail opener is approximately one month away and that has me tickled pink! I was wondering what chokes/loads everyone uses on quail. The ammunition manufacturers all seem to recommend 7 1/2, and 8's for both dove and quail. I have a friend who says quail need a little bigger load and recommends 6's and even 5's. I can see the 6's but the 5's seem a little excessive. In my limited experience it seems that quail are a little tougher to bring down than doves and the dove loads don't seem to bring them down reliably. I recently purchased a box of estate 6's with 1 1/8 ounce of shot. What do you guys shoot/suggest. Oh, and I will be shooting a 12 gauge with a modified choke.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I come from Bobwhite Quail country.

Cheap, low brass 7 1/2s for me.......modified choke, any gauge. 

I recommend taking the same shotshells and practicing on some clay pigeons first.

Good luck, can I go with?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The first thing I'd do is unscrew that Mod choke and install a skeet or IC choke. Unless you want to miss all day long... Mod is WAY to tight for quail!

1 1/8 oz # 7.5 will more than be enough on quail. I shoot 8's most the time.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah Tex I did figure mod was a little tight for quail, its just the only choke I have right now  but I guess it's high time I invested in some new toys. Yeah goob, you can come but where I hunt is a long, long ways from the equality state. Southwest of St. George a spell.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> where I hunt is a long, long ways from the equality state. Southwest of St. George a spell.


 I hunt south west of st.george as well been doing it for about four years, it is an awesom place.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah it is. I love all that wide open desert. What do you hunt down there, quail, chukars, or both?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The first thing I'd do is unscrew that Mod choke and install a skeet or IC choke. Unless you want to miss all day long... Mod is WAY to tight for quail!
> 
> 1 1/8 oz # 7.5 will more than be enough on quail. I shoot 8's most the time.


Ah.....unscrew the choke? More like change the barrel for me.

Modified has worked fine for me for 48 years. IC is for clay pigeons, doves, and people that don't practice.

Good grief TEX.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Just quail. My friend and I decided to give it a try about four years ago and I have boon hooked ever since.


----------

